# Pyrit sondieren, was kommt raus?



## bochesoft (15. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

da Pyriterz so verdammt teuer ist wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand weiß was da so rauskommen kann bzw kommt. Nicht das es sich nicht lohnt und nur grüne oder blaue Steine raus kommen. Kommen da Epic Gems?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Blizz da noch eine sperre für Epic Gems drin hat da es ja auch noch keine Rezepte für Epic Gems gibt.

mfg


----------



## Fr4$t3r (15. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin,
Pyriterz: Hessonit, Jaspis, Alazit, Nachtstein, Karneol, Zephyrit
 Dämonenauge, Traumsmaragd, Gluttopas, Infernorubin, Heliodor, Ozeansaphir
 Irrlichtdiamant

laut http://www.wowberufeguide.de/juwelenschleifen-guide.html
ganz unten ist die Liste!

Sry schreibfaul is schon früh ^^


----------



## Presley_FDS (15. Dezember 2010)

Hiho

Ja das sondieren lohnt sich momentan ganz klar noch nicht... Das mit den Epics, ist mir gänzlich unbekannt...
Auf Jedenfall kannst du halt momentan noch das Pyriterz selbst teuer verkaufen, oder zu Echtgold transmutieren (lassen) und verkaufen.

Bis auf den Irrlichtdiamant kannst alles aus Obsidian und Elementiumerz sondieren. 
Aber spannend ist es ja schon, für die die gerne Überraschungsei spielen ^^ (mich eingeschlossen)... Aber finanziell machst du minus...

Greez Presley


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Presley_FDS schrieb:


> Bis auf den Irrlichtdiamant kannst alles aus Obsidian und Elementiumerz sondieren.



Obsidiumerz kann man doch garnicht sondieren oder kann das nur ich nicht?^^


----------



## campino76 (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Obsidiumerz kann man doch garnicht sondieren oder kann das nur ich nicht?^^




 du kannst es nicht!


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> du kannst es nicht!





Ne mal im ernst... Kann man Obsidium Sondieren?


----------



## AlexKoester (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Ne mal im ernst... Kann man Obsidium Sondieren?



Natürlich kann man das.


----------



## Mordakay von Tay (15. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt da ein sehr interessantes Video zum Thema Sondieren in Cataclysm.
Aber seht selbst.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

AlexKoester schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das.



Das ding ist das ich bei allen Sondierbaren erzen im Tooltip "Sondierbar" stehen hab nur eben bei Obsidiumerz nicht daher die für manchen evtl. etwas dämliche frage...


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (15. Dezember 2010)

Mordakay schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein sehr interessantes Video zum Thema Sondieren in Cataclysm.
> Aber Sehr selbst.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XZ5TajZYW6Y



Honk...


----------



## Mordakay von Tay (15. Dezember 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Honk...




Danke. Der Fehler ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Korrigiert!


----------



## Dexis (17. Dezember 2010)

bochesoft schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da Pyriterz so verdammt teuer ist wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand weiß was da so rauskommen kann bzw kommt. Nicht das es sich nicht lohnt und nur grüne oder blaue Steine raus kommen. Kommen da Epic Gems?
> 
> ...


Epische Steine sind noch nicht implementiert, das ist richtig. Ausnahmen sind die berufsinternen Schimärenaugen, die jetzt zum Anfang des Addons natürlich ein ordentlicher Werteschub gegenüber den anderen Klassen sind.


----------



## Shiningone (8. Januar 2011)

Bislang habe ich nur wenige male Pyrit sondiert. Dabei hatte ich dann aber jedesmal mind 1 raren (blauen) Edelstein und flüchtige Erde im Ergebnis. Mehr würde ich derzeitig auch nicht erwarten davon.


----------



## Erdwusel (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn aber die epischen Steine dazu kommen, werden die Werte der Schimärenaugen auch wieder mit angepasst. Und ich finde, das diese Augen auch nicht so viel besser sind wie zb die Stats durch andere Berufe.
Jetzt hat man 41Ausdauer mehr im Vergleich zu den normalen, mit epischen wird es auch so sein.
Rein Ausdauer technisch haben diese ganze 3 Zähler vorteil gegenüber Verzauberer, Schmied und Bergbau, Lederer sollte auch in etwa so sein.


----------

